# MEDION ERAZER X7843 PCGH-Edition: Gaming-Notebook mit i7-6700HQ und GTX 980M [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *MEDION ERAZER X7843 PCGH-Edition: Gaming-Notebook mit i7-6700HQ und GTX 980M [Anzeige]*

					Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware bringt zusammen mit MEDION dieses neue voll spieletaugliche Gaming-Notebook mit Windows 10 auf den Markt. Alle Details zum neuen ERAZER-Gerät erfahren Sie hier.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *MEDION ERAZER X7843 PCGH-Edition: Gaming-Notebook mit i7-6700HQ und GTX 980M [Anzeige]*


----------



## Sonmace (4. Dezember 2015)

Frage mich manchmal wer sowas kauft für soviel Geld, man Spielt hautsächlich zu hause und dann kann man gleich einen Desktop einrichten.
Wenn ich einen Jop hätte wo cih viel im Ausland wäre dann würde ich es mir überlegen.


----------



## Ralle82 (4. Dezember 2015)

Ist die aktuell schnellste verfügbare mobile (Single-) GPU nicht die GTX980 (ohne M)?! Ansonsten, ganz schick. Das überarbeitete Design gefällt mir! Die Krönung wäre noch GSync gewesen...


----------



## lucmat (4. Dezember 2015)

Nur mal für mich als Info: Was genau ist der Unterschied zum "normalen" Gerät und der PCGH-Edition, ausser, dass PCGH-Edition drauf steht?!


----------



## Ralle82 (4. Dezember 2015)

Sonmace schrieb:


> Frage mich manchmal wer sowas kauft für soviel Geld, man Spielt hautsächlich zu hause und dann kann man gleich einen Desktop einrichten.
> Wenn ich einen Jop hätte wo cih viel im Ausland wäre dann würde ich es mir überlegen.



Ein Fallbeispiel: Ich selbst tingele im Monat mehrmals zwischen verschiedenen Wohnsitzen, möchte mal hier, mal dort was zocken. Da will ich nicht jedesmal die ganze Schose ab- und aufbauen (und vor allem mitschleppen)! Da pack ich lieber mein NB ein, am nächsten Ort wieder aus, schließe es schön an den TV an und fahre ne Runde durch Los Santos oder latsche durchs Commonwealth


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2015)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Ist die aktuell schnellste verfügbare mobile (Single-) GPU nicht die GTX980 (ohne M)?! Ansonsten, ganz schick. Das überarbeitete Design gefällt mir! Die Krönung wäre noch GSync gewesen...




Gut so das das Teil kein G-Sync kann, denn mit G-Sync geht Optimus nicht mehr... Und das ist zweifelsfrei das sinnvollere Feature.


----------



## Kashura (4. Dezember 2015)

ich hätte so gerne einen Laptop aber wenn ich lese 33 Fps bei Witcher 3 vergeht mir die Lust. Wenn die Top Mobile GPU das grad so schafft dann weiß ich schon, dass ich nächstes Jahr bereits Abstriche machen muss. Dafür sind 2000€ zu viel mMn. Dennoch viel Glück Medion und PCGH das er sich gut verkauft


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (4. Dezember 2015)

lucmat schrieb:


> Nur mal für mich als Info: Was genau ist der Unterschied zum "normalen" Gerät und der PCGH-Edition, ausser, dass PCGH-Edition drauf steht?!



Das Modell X7843 mit dieser Konfiguration gibt es nur als PCGH-Edition. Es gibt davon also kein "normales" Gerät.


----------



## Ralle82 (4. Dezember 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gut so das das Teil kein G-Sync kann, denn mit G-Sync geht Optimus nicht mehr... Und das ist zweifelsfrei das sinnvollere Feature.



Das war mir nicht bekannt... Wenn dem so ist, stimme ich wohl zu! Zumal es sich nochmals relativiert, wenn man mit dem NB am TV zockt...

Edit: Hab gerade mal bei Mifcom herumgeschaut... Da ist mir aufgefallen, dass es sehr wohl Geräte gibt, die G-Sync und Optimus unterstützen. Also muss die Funktionalität doch gegeben sein?!


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich zitiere mal: 



> In order for G-Sync to be available on a laptop, a couple of things need to be true. First, the laptop must have a GeForce GPU obviously. Second, the laptop manufacturer needs to work with NVIDIA to enable this, since NVIDIA has to establish the parameters for the particular laptop panel in order to correctly know the maximum and minimum refresh rate as well as the amount of over/under-drive necessary. But the third is the big one. The laptop display must be directly connected to the GeForce GPU.
> What this means is that in order for G-Sync to be available, Optimus (NVIDIA’s ability to switch from the integrated CPU graphics to the discrete NVIDIA graphics) will not be available. They are, at least for now, mutually exclusive. As a refresher for Optimus, the integrated GPU is actually the one that is connected to the display, and when Optimus is enabled, the iGPU acts as an intermediary and is the display controller. The discreet GPU feeds through the iGPU and then to the display. Due to the necessity of the GPU being directly connected to the display, this means that Optimus enabled notebooks will not have G-Sync available.



NVIDIA Launches Mobile G-Sync, Enables Windowed G-Sync, & More

G-Sync geht nur, wenn der Bildschirm an die GeForce-GPU angeschlossen ist. Damit ist Optimus (eigentlich) ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Ralle82 (4. Dezember 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab so meine Mühe mit dem Englisch, aber vom Denken her: Es könnte dass Display doch sowohl an die dGPU als auch die iGPU angeschlossen werden. Bei 2D könnte das Bild dann über die iGPU ohne G-Sync, bei 3D-Anwendungen über die dGPU mit G-Sync ausgegeben werden?!


----------



## Cuddleman (23. Dezember 2015)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das Modell X7843 mit dieser Konfiguration gibt es nur als PCGH-Edition. Es gibt davon also kein "normales" Gerät.



Soweit wohl richtig! 
Die PCGH-Edition hat die Medion-Interne Modellnummer MD99692! 

Das als "Normal" anzusehende Modell X7843 (MD99557) hat von der Ausstattung her nur eine 128GB SSD (Samsung CM871 MZNLF128HCHP) eingebaut, aber ansonsten ist es zur PCGH-Edition identisch.
Das belegt auch der Test bei NBC, denn die dortigen Testergebnisse decken sich. (siehe Link )
Test Medion Erazer X7843 Notebook - *N*ote*b*ook*c*heck.com Tests

Dort wurde jedoch das Display nicht nur als "Matt" und "Begeisternd" angegeben, sondern mit deutlichen Meßwerten beschrieben.
 Genauer gesagt, die durchschnittliche max. Helligkeit des IPS-Displays (LG-Phillips LP173WF4-SPD1) beträgt am getesteten Modell 311cd/m² was ebenfalls ausreichend in hellen Umgebungen sein sollte, bzw. schon als mattes Display allein keine Spiegelungen aufweißt! 
Die nicht optimal werkseingestellte Farbwiedergabe, läßt sich händisch anpassen. 
Der gute Kontrast und die stabilen Blickwinkel verkörpern allgemein die sehr positiven Eigenschaften von IPS-Displays!
Die gemessenen Reaktionszeiten für Schwarz zu Weiß liegt gemittelt bei 23ms und bei Grau zu Grau bei 32ms.
 Dies ist schon recht träge und sollte zu einzelnen Farben eventuell sogar noch träger sein. 
Deshalb sind Games mit schnellen Bewegungsabläufen, durch sich bildende Schliereneffekte (unscharfe Kanten an bewegten Objekten) beeinträchtigt.
 Das muß allerdings nicht jeden stören.

Ob sich das selbe IPS-Display in der PCGH-Edition wieder findet, kann "Daniel" sicherlich angeben!

Die Geräuschkulisse im Test wird ausschließlich nur in dB angegeben, was etwas Verwirrung stiftet, wenn man die Angaben von PCGH damit vergleicht, da dort die Angaben in dB und Sone zu finden sind. 
Sind auffällige Störgeräusche des Kühlsystems, wie z.B. ein notorisches Schwirren, vorhanden, gibt NBC das auch wörtlich zu den dB-Angaben hinzu, was dann einem Sone-Wert entspricht!

Ich denke aber, das auch das "Normale" Modell seine Käufer findet, da es auch nur 100€ weniger kostet und als "Bundle" geführt wird.
Was das Bundle ausmacht, weiß ich nicht.

Mich stört allerdings die Aussage, bei Medion, als auch bei PCGH, das die GTX 980M "... die derzeit schnellste verfügbare mobile GPU für Notebooks..." ist.
Es sollte heißen, "... für dieses Notebook-Modell ..."  

Es gibt jedoch noch die derzeit wirklich schnellste GTX 980 auf einem MXM3.0 "Substrat"! (möglich mit "fantastischen" 8GB-VRam)
 (nichts anderes als eine austauschbare GPU an einem Slot)
 siehe: 
https://www.semiconductorstore.com/Images/Items/Uploaded/0185/100-k00155_hd6970m-mxm-a8fdd.jpg)
siehe:Test MSI GT72S-6QF Dominator Pro G Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests, 
(welches jedoch in einer völlig anderen Preisklasse residiert)
"Substrat" deswegen, weil ja mittlerweile alles was eine Leiterplatte hat, diese als Substrat bezeichnet!

Eine Ungereimtheit findet sich in den Produktbeschreibungen bei Medion zur VRam-Speichermenge, denn das PCGH-Modell wird mit 3GB angegeben, dagegen das "Normale"-Modell mit 4Gb!


----------

